# Missing wireless connection



## juniorjim (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi there:

I'm trying to resolve something with a WinXP laptop here. I would like to use wireless on this system. When I go into Control Panel>Network Connections, there is no option listed for "going wireless", just a dial up connection.
Well, it looks as though there's no wireless device installed on the system. If that's the case, I'm wondering if someone can confirm that for me from the settings in my setup window. Here's what it looks like:

*******Wireless Configuration*************
Onboard Bluetooth: Not Installed
MiniPCI Device: Wireless
MiniPCI Status: Enabled
Wireless Control: <Fn+F2>/Application
Wireless: On

So, is there really no wireless device on this computer? If so, is a wireless USB adapter all that I need to solve the problem?

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *devmgmt.msc*

Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. Also, are there any devices anywhere in the Device Manager display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



I'd also like to see this for the computer.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## juniorjim (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks! Well, there is no specific heading titled "Network Adapters." However, under "Other Devices," there is an Ethernet Controller, and a Network Controller. Are any of those what you're looking for? They both have "!" beside them. And yes: you asked if there were any other devices with a "?" or "!" beside them-- there is also the "O2Micro SmartCardBus_Reader" and the "Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller" in like predicament.

Now for the IPCONFIG/ALL:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

C:\>

PS: I copied the above from the errant PC in question that was sitting beside me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's your problem.

You need to install the chipset drivers, as well as the network drivers. Sounds like Windows was re-installed at some point and the proper drivers were not installed. You can get the drivers from the laptop manufacturer's site.


----------



## juniorjim (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks a lot! I'll try downloading some things from Dell.

Have a good evening!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you use the Dell Service Tag #, you should go directly to the downloads on the Support link.


----------

